# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria Bio-Tecnología  Food Inc. (Documental)

## Bruno Cillóniz

El largometraje documental "Food Inc." muestra el funcionamiento de la industria alimentaria de EE.UU y los procesos que se ocultan al consumidor con el consentimiento de las agencias reguladoras y de control gubernamentales. Revela que el suministro de alimentos de EE.UU está controlado por un puñado de corporaciones que a menudo anteponen los beneficios a la salud del consumidor, al sustento de agricultores y granjeros y a la protección del medio ambiente.    
SaludosTemas similares: "La Ruta del Oro Inca" (Documental) Artículo: Promueven cuidado y uso sostenible de los bosques con documental Perú hacia un camino verde Artículo: Agroexportadores peruanos participarán en feria Food & Hotel en China Feria Internacional Summer Fancy Food Show 2010 (Nueva York, EE.UU.) FOOD AND BEVERAGES TRADE SHOW del 08 al 13 de nov.

----------

